# MLCS bit problem



## bokubob (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello,

I'm very new to routing, and my very first project was making a slot for a drawer bottom in some baltic birch ply. I used the 1/4" bit from my new MLCS 15 Piece set. I used the plunge base, and didn't take off much at a time, but it didn't go very well. I had long stringy bits that were hanging on, the wood burned almost immediately, the bit got all burned looking too, and the edges were rough at best. I figured I was just bad at routing, but then I tried other bits, for mortising, rabbeting and chamfering, and everything went beautifully. For fun, I made a slot with the 3/8" bit, and no problem.

I tried cleaning the burned bits off the 1/4" bit, and looking at it closer, it looks like one of the carbide cutters is on backwards.  To put it another way, the beveled edges of the cutters on my other bits are parallel, on this, they form a V. Take a look at the pictures. (The second and third pictures are rotated 180deg from eachother.)

-Jonathan


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Your pix are unintelligible.
Use a close up lens or perhaps preview before shooting.
Your pix are so misleading it looks like the cutter is a dovetail bit.
I doubt that it is.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think there is any manufacturer that doesn't at least occasionally send out something defective. I got a set a while back that had a bit that wouldn't go into the collet. I measured it and it was oversize. I have also seen some that were hard to keep tight and were probably undersize. I was in a tool store one day and a guy brought in a new TS blade, a pretty good quality one, and said it wouldn't cut. On close inspection, one of the carbide teeth had never been ground to the correct size and shape. Let MCLS know about it. They should stand behind it if it is defective.


----------



## bokubob (Oct 7, 2011)

Quillman said:


> Your pix are unintelligible.
> Use a close up lens or perhaps preview before shooting.


I thought that, for instance, on the second and third pictures, you could see the parallel "front" and "back" edges of the cutter, along with the outside "beveled" edge, and could see that the beveled edges are pointing different directions. Of course they should be the same direction after rotating 180. But maybe I'm the only one who can see that. I'll try to take pictures in the sunlight tomorrow, as there isn't enough light in my office.



Quillman said:


> Your pix are so misleading it looks like the cutter is a dovetail bit.
> I doubt that it is.



I'm using a macro lens, so the top of the bit is considerably closer than the bottom, hence it looks bigger. Most pictures are misleading in the same way. I guess I can shoot with a long lens from far away to diminish the effect if you think it will be helpful.

-Jonathan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jonathan

I can see the bit just fine, I think you are right on, BAD bit just call them (800 number) and you will have new bit in 3 days or less at NC..to you..

======



bokubob said:


> I thought that, for instance, on the second and third pictures, you could see the parallel "front" and "back" edges of the cutter, along with the outside "beveled" edge, and could see that the beveled edges are pointing different directions. Of course they should be the same direction after rotating 180. But maybe I'm the only one who can see that. I'll try to take pictures in the sunlight tomorrow, as there isn't enough light in my office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bokubob (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Bob J.! I'll give them a call.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, look at the third picture, both cutting edges are pointing toward the right. :no:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Johnathan,
As Bob said, MLCS will send you one right away. 
Sorry you had this problem. MLCS sells good stuff. Their KATANA line is top notch.


----------



## bokubob (Oct 7, 2011)

I just called MLCS and the person I spoke to told me that since I bought it from Amazon, that they can't help me, I need to contact Amazon.

Amazon lets me choose refund or replacement. Anyone have another suggestion for around the same price?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bokubob said:


> I just called MLCS and the person I spoke to told me that since I bought it from Amazon, that they can't help me, I need to contact Amazon.
> 
> Amazon lets me choose refund or replacement. Anyone have another suggestion for around the same price?


Personally, I'd go with the replacement. This is honestly the first problem I've heard about with MLCS bits. Since Super Carbide is offline for awhile, I think that MLCS kit is about the best bang for the buck currently. JMHO.
You may want to take the refund and order directly from MLCS though, I think you get free shipping either way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jonathan

Call them back one more time and tell them I don't what the set replace just the one, dig your feet in a little bit,go up the food chain and I'm sure you will get the right person to help you..

The key is to ask for the supervisor  and than his supervisor, they will get it,you are no going to take No for the answer..  after all it come from them, Amazon did not make them or to say ,put the set together...error on MLCS part..


====



bokubob said:


> I just called MLCS and the person I spoke to told me that since I bought it from Amazon, that they can't help me, I need to contact Amazon.
> 
> Amazon lets me choose refund or replacement. Anyone have another suggestion for around the same price?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jonathon, MLCS has a great record of standing behind their products. I will call MLCS about this later today. You now have 53K friends worldwide backing you up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jonathon, call MLCS and ask for Lisa. I spoke with her and she will send you a replacement bit. True to form MLCS stands behind their products 100%.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mike said:


> Jonathon, call MLCS and ask for Lisa. I spoke with her and she will send you a replacement bit. True to form MLCS stands behind their products 100%.


Good on ya Mike!


----------



## bokubob (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for following up for me, Mike. I called and spoke with Lisa and she's having a replacement bit sent out to me.

-Jonathan


----------



## bokubob (Oct 7, 2011)

The replacement bit arrived today. The shank is considerably longer than the original, but it has the same gray color. It was packaged very well, in a baggy, in a heavy plastic bag, in folded soft packing foam in a bubble mailer.

I hope they work out the kinks of both being a direct seller and a manufacturer; but it ended up right in the end, thanks to my helpful friends here.

Keep on routin'
-Jonathan


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

All's well that ends well.
Glad to hear that they took care of you.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

bokubob said:


> ....I hope they work out the kinks of both being a direct seller and a manufacturer; but it ended up right in the end, thanks to my helpful friends here.
> 
> Keep on routin'
> -Jonathan


A lot of online vendors are now using the robust logistical pathway and shopping mall that is Amazon.

My first "hint" of things to come was when attempting to navigate to the Tool Crib of the North I kept popping into Amazon. (I believe that Tool Crib is now online as Acme Tool and have cut ties with Amazon.)

MLCS  has had their own site up for quite the while. I suppose that Amazon allows for a buffer at the sales/shipping/returns/complaint side of the business.

To date I've not encountered a problem with MLCS product but a while back I received shipment from Amazon with missing parts, first solution was typical full replacement/refund by Amazon, however, further discussion with Amazon customer service led me to direct customer service with manufacturer who did take care of the missing parts.

It made sense to all parties that shipping a few small items was the most cost effective method to get it straight.

It’s just a shame that takes more effort nowadays to find sensible people with the wherewithal to make those decisions.


----------

